# Need Advice on having 1 Kit, having problems...



## DuckyLou (May 26, 2016)

My holland lop doe had 2 babies and one ended up being a peanut and died. So I have one lonely kit. It looks like it's having problems but I'm not sure what it is, it is leaking yellowish gooey stuff from its bottom and it's all over its back legs and rear end (see pictures) . Is this diarrhea? Is there anything I can do for it? It will be a week old tomorrow. 
I'm also concerned about it being alone, it is so fat! I have a litter of 4 lionhead kits that are 2 weeks old today and I was considering putting it in with them but I don't know if this is a good idea because the lionheads are out of the nesting box now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LukeMeister (May 26, 2016)

I don't know about the yellow gooey stuff... Maybe pee? I doubt it's diarrhea.
He's too young to be put with the other kits. Just make sure he stays warm enough.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 26, 2016)

Maybe it is pee, when I picked him up this morning he peed forever! He's just getting too much milk being by himself I guess. Thank you for your help and response!!


----------



## LukeMeister (May 26, 2016)

Ah. XD Maybe so.
YW!


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 31, 2020)

Did he live? I have a runt that’s got yellow mucous like stuff coming out of his bum and I’m worried


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 1, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Did he live? I have a runt that’s got yellow mucous like stuff coming out of his bum and I’m worried


I think you need to make a new thread?


----------

